# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Φτερωτή που να ανεβάζει  νερό

## briko

θέλω να φτιάξω  
Φτερωτή που να ανεβάζει  νερό 4-5 μέτρα ψιλά .
Έχω δηλαδή σε κάποιο σημείο νερό (έστω πηγάδι) και θέλω με την βοήθεια του αέρα με μια φτερωτή να ανεβάζω το νερό σε ένα βαρέλι (4-5 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια που βρίσκετε το νερό) ώστε με την υδροστατική πίεση να ποτίζω τα δέντρα στο χωράφι.
Δεν έχω φυσικά ρεύμα .
Φυσικά και έχω αντλία βενζίνης αλλά θέλω κάτι μόνιμο και συνεχή .
Την αντλία την βάζω μπρος όταν και αν πηγαίνω στο χωράφι.
Πάσα ιδέα δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

> θέλω να φτιάξω  
> Φτερωτή που να ανεβάζει  νερό 4-5 μέτρα ψιλά .
> Έχω δηλαδή σε κάποιο σημείο νερό (έστω πηγάδι) και θέλω με την βοήθεια του αέρα με μια φτερωτή να ανεβάζω το νερό σε ένα βαρέλι (4-5 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια που βρίσκετε το νερό) ώστε με την υδροστατική πίεση να ποτίζω τα δέντρα στο χωράφι.
> Δεν έχω φυσικά ρεύμα .
> Φυσικά και έχω αντλία βενζίνης αλλά θέλω κάτι μόνιμο και συνεχή .
> Την αντλία την βάζω μπρος όταν και αν πηγαίνω στο χωράφι.
> Πάσα ιδέα δεκτή.
> Ευχαριστώ



θα αγορασεις μια αντλια,αναλογα με την παροχη που θες και το μανομετρικο(10μ).στην συνεχεια θα βρεις μια φτερωτη (απο ανεμογεννητρια κ.α) θα συνδεσεις εναν πολλαπλασιαστη στροφων (αναλογως της αντλιας και την φτερωτη πανω στην ανλτια και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## Phatt

Στην αμερικη του προηγουμενου αιωνα αυτο το μοντελο ηταν ιδιαιτερα διαδεδομενο.Ψαξε και θα το βρεις...

----------


## Notios38

Στο νομό Λασηθίου στο ομωνυμο οροπεδιο... επισης ηταν και ειναι διαδεδομενη η αντληση νερού με την βοήθεια του ανέμου..
Ολη η ιδεα στηριζεται σε μια σειρα απο γουβάδακια που βυθιζονται .στο νερο...και οταν ερχονται στη επιφανεια αδειάζουν το περιεχόμενο τους

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με λεφτουδάκια στην τσεπούλα έχουμε αυτά
http://www.solar-systems.gr/lorentz-ps-150-boost.html

http://www.kakkaros.gr/?p=p_175&sNam...F4%EB%DF%E5%F2

Με τρύπιες τσέπες και χωρίς ενεργειακά αποθέματα ...έχουμε αυτά (και ανάλογα το γύρω περιβάλλον)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWqDurunnK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrVDd...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHqDk...401A89D14D8922

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDz80...eature=related

----------


## manolis ts

Μια καλη ιδεα να βαλης εμβολοφορο αντλια η φτερωτη να δινη κινηση σε αξονα με εκεντρο να ανεβοκατενει και να αντλει νεροhttp://www.iasos.eu/WIND2.htm

----------

-nikos- (18-06-12)

----------


## daman

briko,
αν το νερο προερχεται απο ρυακι,ποταμι (επιφανειακο) μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις υδραυλικο κριο ή ram pump οπως εγραψε και ο Κυριακιδης παραπανω.
Μια τετοια κατασκευη μπορεις να δεις και στο παρακατω λινκ: http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2012/05/ram-pump.html και βρισκεται σε λειτουργια καπου στην Ηλεια(φτιαγμενη απο τα χερακια φιλου).Η κατασκευη της ειναι πολυ ευκολη και με φτηνα υλικα.
Τωρα για την περιπτωση της ανεμο-αντλιας στην Αμερικη πουλιουνται ακομα και σημερα αλλα δεν συμφερει η εισαγωγη τους.Καποιοι φιλοι στην Αχαια το ψαχνουν για μια αντιστοιχη ελληνικη πατεντα,αν υπαρξουν νεωτερα θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## -nikos-

> Μια καλη ιδεα να βαλης εμβολοφορο αντλια η φτερωτη να δινη κινηση σε αξονα με εκεντρο να ανεβοκατενει και να αντλει νεροhttp://www.iasos.eu/WIND2.htm




η καλυτερη ιδεα  :Thumbup1:

----------

micalis (22-06-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> η καλυτερη ιδεα



Καλύτερη ιδέα?????   με 13000 ευρώ??  ... Παρακαλώ όποιος σκεφτεί να αγοράσει τέτοια κατασκευή ... να έχει υπόψιν ότι εγώ δίνω καλύτερη προσφορά στο να του ποτίζω εγώ ο ίδιος όλα τα δέντρα του συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τις γλάστρες του με τα λουλούδια με κουβάδες νερό που θα κουβαλάω εγώ Χειμώνα /καλοκαίρι /νύχτα /μέρα .... με την προνομιακή και φιλική τιμή ΜΟΝΟ 8000 ευρώ τον Χρόνο.... πάσα διακανονισμός δεκτός .

Τι γίνεται εδώ ρε ? πολλοί ντόπιοι μαζευτήκαμε εδώ !!! Αλεξανδρούπολη ο ένας και Κομοτηνή ο άλλος ? .... επιβάλλεται συγκέντρωση σε σττογγυλή τραπέζι για τεχνική συζήτηση και τίποτα "αδέσποτα" τσίπουρα !!

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;533671]Καλύτερη ιδέα????? με 13000 ευρώ?? ...QUOTE]


οπως και ο Μανωλης ετσι και εγω 
προτινουμε την κατασκευη της και οχι την αγωρα της. :Smile:

----------


## Kostas375

Ξεχάσαμε την βέλτηστη λύση απο άποψη ενέργειας και πολύ απλή κατασκευή ΚΑΙ ελλήνικότατη,

Ο κοχλίας του αρχιμήδη

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα πετας μια βομβα και φευγεις, χωρις κανενα επιχειρημα/υποστηρηξη.

Απο ποια αποψη ειναι λιγοτερο ενεργοβορα μια τετοια κατασκευη;Παλι κατι δε θα πρεπει να το κινει;
Επισης, πιστευεις οτι θα πρεπει να κατασκευαστει κατι τετοιο εξ'αρχης η να αγορασθει ετοιμο;Σε καθε περιπτωση, συμφαιρει;
Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ο κοχλιας του Αρχιμηδη ηταν μια ιδιαιτερα πρωτοποριακη και ριζοσπαστικη ιδεα ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ.

Εξηγησε μας αν θελεις, πως αυτη η επιλογη ειναι η "βελτιστη λυση", κατα τη γνωμη σου.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ο κοχλιας του Αρχιμηδη ηταν μια ιδιαιτερα πρωτοποριακη και ριζοσπαστικη ιδεα ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 
> Εξηγησε μας αν θελεις, πως αυτη η επιλογη ειναι η "βελτιστη λυση", κατα τη γνωμη σου.



και ο τροχός ήταν ιδιαίτερα πρωτοποριακή και ριζοσπαστική ιδέα, μάλιστα την εποχή του αρχιμήδη ήταν _αρχαίοτερη_ από ότι είναι ο κοχλίας του αρχιμήδη σε σχέση με σήμερα. βλέπεις να γκρινιάζει κανείς;

----------


## -nikos-

> και ο τροχός ήταν ιδιαίτερα πρωτοποριακή και ριζοσπαστική ιδέα, μάλιστα την εποχή του αρχιμήδη ήταν _αρχαίοτερη_ από ότι είναι ο κοχλίας του αρχιμήδη σε σχέση με σήμερα. βλέπεις να γκρινιάζει κανείς;




ναι μεν αλλα,,,,,,

χρειαζεται ενας κοχλιας απο το νερο μεχρι την δεξαμενη  :Biggrin: ,,διανωησε 
ποσο αυξανεται το βαρος με καθε μετρο κοχλια ?? 
και φυσικα να μην υπολογιστει το κοστος κατασκευης,,,
οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια ''για την εποχη του καλος ητανε''

μια εμβολοφορος αντλια και οσα μετρα λαστιχο θελει + την φτερωτη στο στροφαλο και 
ειναι οΚ.

----------


## briko

Μανώλη αν ειχα 13000€ θα ξαναπαντρευόμουν.
Το νερό μαζεύετε από μια πηγή σε μια μικρή δεξαμενή  η οποία όμως είναι στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του χωραφιού.
Έτσι φτιάχτηκε μια δεξαμενή στο ψηλότερο σημείο στο οποίο πάει το νερό με την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία.
Τον κοχλία του Αρχιμήδη το είδα στο YouTube *αλλά δεν ξέρω για το ύψος που θέλω αν θα πάει .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μανώλη αν ειχα 13000€ θα ξαναπαντρευόμουν.
> Το νερό μαζεύετε από μια πηγή σε μια μικρή δεξαμενή  η οποία όμως είναι στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του χωραφιού.
> Έτσι φτιάχτηκε μια δεξαμενή στο ψηλότερο σημείο στο οποίο πάει το νερό με την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία.
> Τον κοχλία του Αρχιμήδη το είδα στο YouTube *αλλά δεν ξέρω για το ύψος που θέλω αν θα πάει .



Σχετικά με τον κοχλία του Αρχιμήδη (δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος) ...ότι δεν λειτουργεί καλά σε εντελώς κάθετη διάταξη του κοχλία (για το πηγάδι) . Και από ότι έχω δει πάντοτε το έχουν σε μια κλίση περίπου 45 μοιρών . Και ακόμη και αν φανταστούμε ότι θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει και κάθετα ... θα έλεγα ότι θα χρειαζόταν πολύ δυνατότερες στροφές .

Μια εκδοχή που σκέφτηκα μιας που είναι μόνο για 4-5 μέτρα ύψος άντλησης . Είναι να έπαιρνες 12V αντλίες μικρές σαν αυτές που τις έχουν στις βάρκες για να βγάζουν τα απόνερα .... δεν γνωρίζω μέχρι τι ύψος μπορούν να φτάσουν αυτές .. αλλά και αν δεν φτάσουν προσθέτεις κι άλλη π.χ. Βυθίζεις την 1η αντλία στο νερό του πηγαδιού και όσο ύψος πάει αυτή η 1η αντλία στο ίδιο ύψος κρέμασε έναν σταθερό κουβά με σχοινί στο πλάι του πηγαδιού και εκεί μέσα σε αυτόν τον κουβά βύθισε την 2η αντλία κτλ 
Εννοείται με ρεύμα από κάτι ...... από κάποια μπαταρία και κανένα πάνελ κτλ

----------


## vasilllis

δηλαδη δεν σας κανει η ΑΓΟΡΑ της ετοιμης αντλιας  και εσεις να κανετε την συνδεση με την κινητηριο μηχανη;θελετε να φτιαξετε και την αντλια;

----------


## briko

> θα αγορασεις μια αντλια,αναλογα με την παροχη που θες και το μανομετρικο(10μ).στην συνεχεια θα βρεις μια φτερωτη (απο ανεμογεννητρια κ.α) θα συνδεσεις εναν πολλαπλασιαστη στροφων (αναλογως της αντλιας και την φτερωτη πανω στην ανλτια και εισαι ετοιμος.



ποια αντλία εννοείς Βασηλη?

----------


## manolis ts

> Μανώλη αν ειχα 13000€ θα ξαναπαντρευόμουν.
> Το νερό μαζεύετε από μια πηγή σε μια μικρή δεξαμενή  η οποία όμως είναι στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του χωραφιού.
> Έτσι φτιάχτηκε μια δεξαμενή στο ψηλότερο σημείο στο οποίο πάει το νερό με την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία.
> Τον κοχλία του Αρχιμήδη το είδα στο YouTube *αλλά δεν ξέρω για το ύψος που θέλω αν θα πάει .



Δεν σου ειπα νατο αγορασης φτιαχτο αν εχεις αερα στο χωραφισου μην περιμενηςhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fkdf...layer_embedded

----------


## briko

αυτή την αντλία - πάνω κάτω -που μπορούμε να την βρούμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anhbu...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Raa4pIEEPVk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxihh...feature=relmfu

http://cec.vcn.bc.ca/mpfc/modules/wat-rog.htm

----------


## briko

τις ίδιες σελίδες  βλέπουμε? 
http://cec.vcn.bc.ca/mpfc/modules/wat-rog.htm

με τα manual για την κατασκευη
http://www.ropepump.com/
http://www.ropepump.com/images/PhotoManual.pdf
http://www.ropepump.com/images/TechnicalDrawings.pdf
http://www.ropepump.com/images/Experiences.pdf
http://www.ropepump.com/images/InstallationManual.pdf
ευχαριστω σε ολους

----------


## taxideytis

πηγαίνοντας προς καρδίτσα στις Σοφάδες, επι της "εθνικής" υπάρχει διαφημιστικός πύργος  με φτερωτή για άντληση νερού...για περισσότερα και πιο εξειδικευμένα ψάξιμο. Ο κατασκευαστής -εργοστάσιο σωλήνων κλπ- είναι στις Σοφάδες καρδίτσας

----------


## vasilllis

δεν ξερω το επιπεδο γνωσεως σου για να σε βοηθησω.
σαν αρχη ενα αντλητικο συγκροτημα αποτελειται απο τον κινητηρα και την αντλια.
μαθε πρωτα ποσο εχει η αντλια.μανομετρικο ειναι ποσο ψηλα ανεβαζει το νερο.υποψη εσυ θες να τραβαει.παροχη ειναι ποσα κυβικα βγαζει την ωρα.ετσι λοιπον επιλεγεις την αντλια με μοστος ας πουμε 50-100€.
αυτη η αντλια θελει καποιο συγκεκριμενο αριθμο στροφων.1500 η 2900.
και ενα κινητηρα με καποια συγκεκριμενη ισχυ.εσυ λοιπον αυτο που μενει να κανεις ειναινα επιλεξεις την φτερωτη που θα σου βγαλει αυτην την συγκεκριμενη ισχυ και ενα πολαπλασιαστη οπου θα περνει αυτες τις 10-20 στρ. της φτερωτης να τις κανει 1500.

----------


## Kostas375

Και διευκρινίζω,

Ο άνθρωπος θέλει να σηκώσει το νερό σε μεγαλύτερο ύψος και απο ότι κατάλαβα δέν βιάζεται ιδιέτερα.Μπορεί λοιπόν να φτιάξει μια απλή έκδοση της βίδας σαν αυτήApMech_img042.jpg

και να την περιστρέφει απ'ευθείας με γρανάζομα απο μιά έλικα.Η βίδα χρησημοποιείται σήμερα παντόυ καθώς μπορεί να μεταφέρει νερό με πολύ λίγα RPM πράγμα που την κάνει
φοβερά οικονομική.Επίσης η φτερώτη βασίστηκε στο σχέδιο του Αρχιμίδη.Σαφώς χρειάζετε χώρο γιατί δουλέυει υπο γωνία αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι μία λυση.

----------


## daman

για να δώσω και υλικό για διάβασμα από το πολύ καλό :http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects...terpumping.htm
γράφει αναλυτικά κάθε δυνατή μέθοδο άντλησης νερού με εμπορικές και πρακτικές λύσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.marinall.gr/index.aspx?ca...productIndex=5

παρε ενα τηλεφωνακι εδω να δεις τι υψος βγαζουν.Απο οτι βλεπω με ενα πανελακι 120w θα δουλευει το καλοκαιρι 3-4 ωρες.

----------


## taxideytis

οι ναυτικές θέλουν 12 volt DC...
Oi ηλιακές έχουν μεγάλο ευρος ...αρα είνια και ακριβές...καθότι ένα πάνελ βγάζει απο 20+ volt μέχρι 0.
Αν το κάνεις με πάνελ θές μια μπαταρία, και έναν ρυθμιστή φόρτισης...αλλά ναι έιναι μια καλή λύση

----------


## briko

η λύση βρέθηκε και είναι η αντλία σχοινιού.φτηνή χωρίς υλικά αξίας.

δεν βάζω ηλιακά η άλλα μόνιμα ακριβά πράγματα γιατί υπάρχουν διάφοροι κάφροι με όπλα που πυροβολούν ότι βλέπουν και αν γλυτώσεις από αυτούς εχει και τους γύφτους που σου καθαρίζουν το χωράφι από οτιδήποτε τους γυαλίσει.
την εχω πατήσει και από τις 2 περιπτώσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

> η λύση βρέθηκε και είναι η αντλία σχοινιού.φτηνή χωρίς υλικά αξίας.
> 
> δεν βάζω ηλιακά η άλλα μόνιμα ακριβά πράγματα γιατί υπάρχουν διάφοροι κάφροι με όπλα που πυροβολούν ότι βλέπουν και αν γλυτώσεις από αυτούς εχει και τους γύφτους που σου καθαρίζουν το χωράφι από οτιδήποτε τους γυαλίσει.
> την εχω πατήσει και από τις 2 περιπτώσεις.



και τι θα κερδισεις αφου παλι θα χρειαστει να εισαι εκει ????
βαλε την αντλια που ηδη εχεις .

----------


## briko

Βασίλη 4 καδρόνια για να σηκώσω το πίσω μέρος ενός ποδηλάτου με έξοδο σε ένα λάστιχο που θα συνδέει την μια δεξαμενή με την άλλη και στο πάνω μέρος μια φτερωτή με PVC. Αν θέλουν να την πυροβολήσουν ας την πυροβολήσουν αν κάνουν τον κόπο να την κλέψουν ας την κλέψουν .
την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία την μεταφέρω κάθε φορά με το αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## katmadas

Μιλαμε εχω απορια αν το καταφερεις...
Φαινετε πολυ ενδιαφερον...
Περιμενουμε νεα....

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=briko;534425]Βασίλη 4 καδρόνια για να σηκώσω το πίσω μέρος ενός ποδηλάτου με έξοδο σε ένα λάστιχο που θα συνδέει την μια δεξαμενή με την άλλη και στο πάνω μέρος μια φτερωτή με PVC. Αν θέλουν να την πυροβολήσουν ας την πυροβολήσουν αν κάνουν τον κόπο να την κλέψουν ας την κλέψουν .
την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία την μεταφέρω κάθε φορά με το αυτοκίνητο.[/QUOTE

σκεψου και το ενδεχομενο να πεταξεις μια βυθιζομενη αντλια στο πηγαδι και με καλωδια να τα κοτσαρεις στην μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου και να γεμιζεις το βαρελι.

----------


## briko

Βασίλη αντλία εχω 220 VAC την οποία τροφοδοτώ με ένα μεγαλούτσικο ups.
αλλά η όλη διαδικασία είναι ποιο μπελαλίδικη από την βενζινοκίνητη αντλία , που θέλω να αντικαταστήσω με το αυτόματο σύστημα.

----------


## katmadas

Ρε μωτο στο λινκ που εδωσες για την φτερωτη δεν μπορεσα να βρω που τα στερεωνει...
Το βρηκες εσυ?
Η το φανταζεσαι?

----------


## -nikos-

αυτο με την ροδα ποδηλατου δεν προκιται να δουλεψει 
κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτο με την ροδα ποδηλατου δεν προκιται να δουλεψει 
> κατα την γνωμη μου.



φαντασου την τρομπα ποδηλατου.μια σωληνα και μεσα ενας δακτυλιος που στεγανοποιει γυρω απο την σωληνα.θα δουλεψει αλλα θελει αρκετη δουλεια

----------


## briko

Νίκο εδώ δουλεύει στην αραπιά με τους μαύρους εδώ δεν θα δουλέψει?
Βασίλη αρκετή δουλειά δεν το βλέπω να εχει . χρόνο θέλει που δεν τον έχουμε τώρα.

----------


## katmadas

Τελικα πως θα στερεωσεις τις pvc λεπιδες στον αξωνα?
Θα κανεις πειραματα για να παρεις το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## briko

> Τελικα πως θα στερεωσεις τις pvc λεπιδες στον αξωνα?
> Θα κανεις πειραματα για να παρεις το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα?



http://www.thekevdog.com/projects/wind_generator/

----------


## -nikos-

> αυτο με την ροδα ποδηλατου δεν προκιται να δουλεψει 
> κατα την γνωμη μου.



τωρα που ειδα και αυτο http://www.yourgreendream.com/diy_pvc_blades.php

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ξοδεψεις τον χρονο σου και 
θα χαλασεις και ενα ποδηλατο.

οι σωληνες pvc ειναι πολυ αδυνατες για να μεταδωσουν την 
δυναμη που θες.

----------


## briko

ποδήλατα λόγω παιδιών υπάρχουν 2 πεταμένα .
σκέφτομαι στον άξονα των πηδαλίων να βάλω την φτερωτή και βάζοντας μάλλον την πρώτη ταχύτητα λόγω ελαφριάς δύναμης να κάνω την ανάλογη περιστροφή.

----------


## -nikos-

φτιαξε τουλαχιστον τα πτεριγεια απο αλλο υλικο [πχ κοντρα-πλακε θαλασσης]

αν φτιαξεις σωστα την φτερωτη πανω στον αξωνα απο τα πεταλια 
τοτε εχεις μια βαση για αναβαθμηση του εργου
αν και 
μπορεις κατευθηαν να μετατρεψεις την περιστροφη σε 
παλινδρομιση 
κρατωντας το ενα πεταλι και μετατρεποντας το σε στροφαλο[για την αντλια που λεγαμε]

----------


## briko

> φτιαξε τουλαχιστον τα πτεριγεια απο αλλο υλικο [πχ κοντρα-πλακε θαλασσης]



απ'οτι εχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα forum το ξύλο είναι δύσκολο στην επεξεργασία .
κάτσε να φτάσουμε εκεί και βλέπουμε,
ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Νίκο ότι δεν θα δουλέψει . γιατί αυτά τα πτερύγια δεν έχουν καλή ροπή ... μην ξεχνάς και σκέψου γιατί οι Αμερικανικού τύπου αντλιογεννήτριες φτιάχνονται με πτερύγια (Windmills) . γιατί μόνο αυτά μπορούν να δώσουν καλή ροπή και σε χαμηλούς σχετικά ανέμους λόγω της πίεσης του αέρα στην εξωτερική περιφέρεια .

Νίκο εδώ δουλεύει στην αραπιά με τους μαύρους εδώ δεν θα δουλέψει? .Και οι αρχαίοι "μαύροι " Αιγύπτιοι φτιάξανε τις πυραμίδες .... όμως σήμερα με τα δήθεν δικά μας "εμπλουτισμένα μυαλά" ... ακόμα και με σύγχρονους γερανούς και τεχνολογίες δεν μπόρεσαν να το αναπαραγάγουν!!  . Και για όσους δεν το ξέρουν οι πυραμίδες δεν ήταν μόνο ταφικοί προορισμοί για τους άρχοντες και βασιλιάδες . Αλλά ήταν και ένα τεράστιο σύστημα ύδρευσης !!!

Κάνε λίγο υπομονή στον σωστό και πρακτικό αλλά και έγκυρο σχεδιασμό . γιατί μπορεί να σκεφτείς διάφορα και να αποτύχεις χαραμίζοντας χρόνο και χρήμα .

----------

-nikos- (22-06-12), 

katmadas (21-06-12)

----------

